# Elk - What's best for smoking?



## Alex Andrews (Nov 4, 2017)

Which cuts of the elk are best for smoking? I'd love to do some smoked roasts from the rump of the animal, unless a brisket would be better suited for the smoker and the hind roasts would be better for braising?


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 4, 2017)

What are you looking to do for smoking? Pulled meat or low and slow like the brisket or just smoked roasts?  I would go with the eye of round out it for smoking and pulled meat. I have done some rounds and sirloins from Elk and Moose for smoked roasts but not for pulled. Tried to do a pulled beef and didn't end up with what I was looking for but it did work out for sammies. I haven't been able to try a brisket from one yet but am planning to. All depends on time off for the hunting.


----------



## Alex Andrews (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm not looking to do pulled, just roasts that will be sliced


----------



## griz400 (Nov 4, 2017)

I would definitely do a piece of the loin to 135 - 140  degrees or to your liking


----------



## Alex Andrews (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm doing this to feed people on Thanksgiving, I need bigger pieces


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 4, 2017)

Do you have a whole loin/backstrap to do? A sirloin is a good one to do if you are looking to do a roast sliced. They are large enough if it hasn't been split up.


----------



## Alex Andrews (Nov 4, 2017)

I was planning on buying a Denver leg


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 4, 2017)

not sure what that is, I am assuming a cut from the leg? which one ?


----------



## Alex Andrews (Nov 4, 2017)

It's a combination of the top, bottom, tip and round roasts, all from the hind quarter. My other option is to get 3 three pound roasts and a 4 pound brisket. A brisket looks really good to smoke so I'm probably going to get one.


----------

